# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  Snake soaking in water bowl

## grunt_11b

I was wondering if anyone here could let me know why my snake would be soaking. I've really checked him for mites, and could find nothing. He's on aspen bedding, his warm side is 90 and his cool side is about 80. He's been eating like clock work on Thur. I'm at a loss as to why he is doing this, and I don't know if this is even a normal thing for him to do. Thanks for everyone that gives me some help

Thanks
Alan

----------


## Brimstone111888

What is your humidity at?

----------


## JenH

Some snakes like to soak. If you give them a bowl big enough to get in, they may take a bath.  I've got one pastel that goes blue and sits in her dish till she sheds.

----------


## Westcoast

Check the animal really good for mites! You may want to put him on white paper towels for a few days . The paper towels help to verify mites. Some animals just like to soak or will soak if cold. I have one female that I have to remove her water dish every few days or she will soak continuously .  Excessive soaking is not healthy and can cause issues.

----------


## FL0OD

I have two normals and two pastels and both of my pastels are from different clutches and they love to soak and my normals only go near their bowl when they are thirsty.  go figure.  other than checking them for mites like the above post I would not worry about it.

----------


## valleysnakeguy

Almost like a lil kid, hahaha! Sometimes they like to take a bath, but most of the time they just don't!

----------


## Vypyrz

Have you changed anything in the enclosure recently such as new hides or anything? I had one that started hanging out in his water bowl after I got him some bigger hides. Once I gave him back the smaller hides, he quit soaking...

----------


## Ham

My ball python will soak nightly for about 15-20 minutes, she will sometimes just stick her head in the water with only her nostrils above the waterline, and the rest of her body hangs out of the dish, its funny.  Its like her nightly bath ritual, lol.

----------


## The Golem

> Check the animal really good for mites! You may want to put him on white paper towels for a few days . The paper towels help to verify mites. Some animals just like to soak or* will soak if cold.* I have one female that I have to remove her water dish every few days or she will soak continuously .  Excessive soaking is not healthy and can cause issues.


Thanks, came home this evening and was worried it was soaking because it was too hot, and turned down the heat slightly! Good thing I read your post.



"We're gonna need a bigger bowl"

----------


## Sonny1318

I been keeping snakes for close to 30 years. I agree sometimes snakes soak from mites or other husbandry problems. But I seen a lot of snakes that like a soak or a dip every once in a while. I find some like a swim some don't. If it becomes excessive, I would double check my husbandry practices.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Here are the things that can lead a BP to soak

Low humidity and being close to shedding time.

High Temps.

Mites

Insecurity (the animal uses the water dish as an hide)

Too big of a meal

and because they can and while rare some like to soak again it very rare.

----------


## Sammiebob

Mine does the same thing. She doesn't like it when the water is warmer but as soon as the water gets cold she goes right in. She kind of freaks me out sometimes because she sucks her whole head under water so I pull her out but she just keeps putting her head under water. I will check the temps again but I'm pretty sure it's not to warm in there. It may be humidity issues but I have an other girl in there with her that she was raised with so she is used to her (I know they're not really supposed live together but they have always been together) but the other girl doesn't like to soak, and she's in shed. So my main girl most likely just likes to soak.

----------


## dek593

It`s maybe time to shed.
Some balls like to soak in water bowl before shed.
My male desert and female queen bee like to soak in water bowl before shed.

----------

